# Canidae=Diamond



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i've been seeing this rumor, but haven't actually seen anyone get it confirmed. i am very interested about this.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I feed Canidae, but I haven't heard about this. I've been having such trouble finding it around here that I've been thinking of switching anyway.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

It's just a stupid rumor that has been around. It is absolutely untrue. Canidae does not out source. Check their site or call them. It simply is not true. Kirkland = Diamond is true. They were both part of the recall a few years ago with the nasty alfatoxin.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW.. I didn't know this at all. I read about the formula change, but haven't seen it yet. Actually - Dax doesn't really like it at all anymore. He liked it if I put some kind o gravy or something on it, but I've been thinking of switching after this bag, I'm just not sure what I'll switch to now. :doh: Looks like i'll be researching all over agian. Thanks for the heads up though.


Tiffany


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> WOW.. I didn't know this at all. I read about the formula change, but haven't seen it yet. Actually - Dax doesn't really like it at all anymore. He liked it if I put some kind o gravy or something on it, but I've been thinking of switching after this bag, I'm just not sure what I'll switch to now. :doh: Looks like i'll be researching all over agian. Thanks for the heads up though.
> 
> 
> Tiffany


Charlie Brown doesn't like it either. I am always mixing something in with it to get him to eat it. I'm pretty sure Gus would eat just about anything, so he's not really a good judge 

I did find this on another forum, not saying it's true, just saying (http://community.dog.com/forums/p/82000/642622.aspx):


Just confirmed it with the company. Here is their e-mail response to my inquiry:
Due to overwhelming customer support and increased demand on our products, we have been faced with unique production capacity challenges. Our growing customer support and demand has pushed for increased capacity, therefore we have outsourced additional production from Diamond Pet Foods. Our customers demand and deserve no less than the highest quality safe ingredients, as well as state of the art consistent manufacturing. Outsourcing additional production from Diamond comes not without first carefully instating and accepting only the strictest testing protocols, as well as mandating stringent operating procedures to ensure the highest quality products possible at every level of production. We are very happy with this relationship and the high quality formulations we are able to bring to you. 

Expect Excellence! 
Sincerely,
Team Canidae


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Charlie Brown doesn't like it either. I am always mixing something in with it to get him to eat it. I'm pretty sure Gus would eat just about anything, so he's not really a good judge
> 
> I did find this on another forum, not saying it's true, just saying (http://community.dog.com/forums/p/82000/642622.aspx):
> 
> ...


Well, I stand corrected:doh: I haven't got my response yet, but I trust you. Time to start researching again.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I just e-mailed them, too. Not real happy about this.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Guess I'm grateful I went with Nature's Variety when I switched foods last month.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmmm...I'm not too happy about this either...:no:


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Maybe we should wait to hear back from Canidae before we post this as fact, I would hate to see this rumor (if false) put off satisfied customers.
Moverking - please let us know what you hear!


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I emailed as well, earlier. If nothing else, Canidae will be very aware that it's customers would not be happy with out sourcing.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Charlie Brown doesn't like it either. I am always mixing something in with it to get him to eat it. I'm pretty sure Gus would eat just about anything, so he's not really a good judge
> 
> I did find this on another forum, not saying it's true, just saying (http://community.dog.com/forums/p/82000/642622.aspx):
> 
> ...


 
This looked like a confirmation to me...Yes?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Angel_Kody said:


> This looked like a confirmation to me...Yes?



Indeed :doh: must have missed that one, sigh, between this and the formula change, I might be food shopping


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

The above email was copied from another forum. I want an email directly from Canidae. Anyone can post anything on the internet. I will share this with m yrescue friends and family if/when I get an email directly from Canidae. I will consider finding a new food as well.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow! That is unbelievable! Don't they realize thereason they have increased demand is because we don't want to buy from Diamond (or any of the other recall brands)??? Therefore, sales of canidae will fall and they won't need Diamond after all.....myabe there is some justice.. are they that stupid? I won't buy it again........glad mine are on Wellness Core for now. I know no food is absolutely safe, but come on.. these companies just don't "get it" do they,never have and apparently never will????


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Dalton's mom said:


> The above email was copied from another forum. I want an email directly from Canidae. Anyone can post anything on the internet. I will share this with m yrescue friends and family if/when I get an email directly from Canidae. I will consider finding a new food as well.


Oh...I didn't realize that...very true.

Maybe it's time for me to email them myself as well. I switched to Canidae during the recall issue over ingredients imported from China and this letter on the Canidae website is what solidified the switch for me:

http://www.canidae.com/recall.html

I guess my question to them now would be if they are indeed outsourcing then can they still stand behind the statements they make in this letter?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im waiting to hear what they have to say.... But in the mean time Im searching for another food..... and this wont be easy since Maggie is sooooooooooooooooooo picky.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, that email I posted of confirmation from Canidae was something I found that someone else had posted on another forum. I didn't say whether it was true, I don't know whether it is. But I read through that thread and the user seemed like they had emailed Canidae to ask. Of course they could have made it up. I guess we'll see when they get back to our members over here. I'm not familiar with Diamond, but just from doing some reading today, it doesn't seem like this is a good idea.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Im waiting to hear what they have to say.... But in the mean time Im searching for another food..... and this wont be easy since Maggie is sooooooooooooooooooo picky.


 
I sent an email too. I will post if I hear back.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I sent an email earlier this morning too and still haven't gotten a response yet. I'll make sure to post mine if it's not already up here......This is depressing if true. I've used Canidae for over ten years on three different dogs, I really like their products.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

So Diamond is now making Canadie. Thats not really a big deal and in my mind a better facility than the mill who was making it. Diamonds plants are far better than most out there. 

Most people are under the impression that each separate dog food company actually makes there own food. This is NOT the case. Almost all the top end foods are actually produced at other companies plants. Very few actually have there own dog food plant. Canadie never has had there own facility.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Who HAS been making it then?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I am not dog food savy at all and basically have never done any research myself on what dog food would be best for my dogs. I've always listened to others opinions and tried different foods until I found the one that works best for them. 

My concern with Canidae is brand recognition. They 'were' a credible brand coming out of the tainted food scare and now they are teaming up with Diamond who is labeled as one of the companies that were not producing quality foods. So does this lead me to believe Canidae is headed in that direction too? probably, but I hope not. I don't even know if I want to risk buying it going forward....


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone try contacting Diamond to see what THEY have to say ?
There is a toll free # on their website but only valid within USA
*1 800 442-0402*


----------



## goblue (May 29, 2008)

Just called Diamond and they are manufacturing some Canidae foods she didn't know which ones in particular. I also tried calling Canidae and received a voice mail box so I emailed them and waiting for a response. 

Worse part of all of this I just got my puppies changed over to Canidae and I have to decide to keep them on it or change.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm not switching. I like their current formula and I have no issues with the new formula, with lower carbohydrates and less rice but adding some new ingredients.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> My concern with Canidae is brand recognition. They 'were' a credible brand coming out of the tainted food scare and now they are teaming up with Diamond who is labeled as one of the companies that were not producing quality foods. So does this lead me to believe Canidae is headed in that direction too? probably, but I hope not. I don't even know if I want to risk buying it going forward....


I e-mailed yesterday right after this thread was posted, Jill, what you wrote above is almost word for word what I wrote, lol!
No response yet....
At the same time, Sharon was on a dog food run, and I couldn't reach her by phone to say 'Don't get a 40lb bag, get a smaller one till I confirm the rumor!"
The new bag still looks like the old formula, with a production date of 6-11-08.
Wonder if the new formula is whats being produced at the Diamond plant?
I just sent another e-mail addressing whether Canidae in fact has their own production plant and if not, who and where are their producers?
I will post whatever response they give as soon as they reply.

Just to give us more to think about...Google 'Canidae complaints'...there are reports of Acetominophen in the food...
Now this isn't to make a panic...we just need to research carefully and not be duped by unfounded claims. The Internet is open to anyone that can type, and stories are OFTEN completely untrue.:no:


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well if Diamond confirmed they are manufacturing some Canidae, then I guess its true...


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I just posted the same thing in another thread but I see this thread might be the one I should be posting  

For canidae outsourcing to Diamond...I have to say, I don't know if I'm ready to switch to my dogs to yet another dog food. (Both dogs just switched to Canidae ) I wonder how long people will keep avoiding anything that's made by Diamonds...I know it sucks that the company didn't catch the tainted food and many pets died from that. But there are other so called good dog food brands that were involved in the same recall like...Royal Canin, Eukanuba, etc. And I would like to believe that companies took a serious look at where their ingredients were coming from because of the recalls and made some serious changes. 

I think somebody else mentioned this in the other treads but most of dog food companies do NOT own their own manufacturing facilities. They outsource it to the big ones like Diamonds. A lot of people love/loved Canidae for a long time. I am sure Canidae took some time to evaluate the best manufacturing options...at least that's what I would like to believe. 

But at the same time, I know everybody here wants the very best for the dogs we have and just because other options are available, I feel like I need to make another switch...(uggh) 

Sorry, you can probably tell I am just torn!!! I have a whole bag of Canidae now so I guess I will take my time to decide what to do.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been looking at other food just in case I switch. I might just go with Innova again. They just dont make 40 lb bags. As it is 40lbs only last me 3 weeks... I have 3 bags of Canidae that I will finish up tho.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

lalala said:


> I just posted the same thing in another thread but I see this thread might be the one I should be posting
> 
> For canidae outsourcing to Diamond...I have to say, I don't know if I'm ready to switch to my dogs to yet another dog food. (Both dogs just switched to Canidae ) I wonder how long people will keep avoiding anything that's made by Diamonds...I know it sucks that the company didn't catch the tainted food and many pets died from that. But there are other so called good dog food brands that were involved in the same recall like...Royal Canin, Eukanuba, etc. And I would like to believe that companies took a serious look at where their ingredients were coming from because of the recalls and made some serious changes.
> 
> ...


Diamond had a recall before the big one. Alfatoxin was the problem. It was a couple of years ago. So, for me it's a pattern of quality issues.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

lalala said:


> I just posted the same thing in another thread but I see this thread might be the one I should be posting
> 
> For canidae outsourcing to Diamond...I have to say, I don't know if I'm ready to switch to my dogs to yet another dog food. (Both dogs just switched to Canidae ) I wonder how long people will keep avoiding anything that's made by Diamonds...I know it sucks that the company didn't catch the tainted food and many pets died from that. But there are other so called good dog food brands that were involved in the same recall like...Royal Canin, Eukanuba, etc. And I would like to believe that companies took a serious look at where their ingredients were coming from because of the recalls and made some serious changes.
> 
> ...


Blue Buffalo thought they did their homework too & got hosed by the company they outsourced to during the last big recall. They had to pull all of their canned food & treats all for an ingredient problem for an ingredient that wasn't even supposed to be in the product.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I won't be switching either. 

Anyone here use Taste of the Wild? That's a totally Diamond product. But it's grain free. So no aflatoxins.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Aflatoxins are produced by molds (Aspergillus) and were in Rice Gluten when the recall happened. If I can remember correctly not many kibbles were affected but many canned foods were? Don't mean to be so technical about this but having a degree in microbiology, I have to say this...Not to be confused with Alfa-toxin which is produced by some strains of bacteria


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

What happened to Diamond could happen to anybody. It did this year to Purina, though it was horse feed and not dog food. 

And I believe Pied Piper was making Canidae's Dry food. There plant is in Texas.

If I was a Canidae user, I would be more than happy to see it made by Diamond than some of the other mills out there.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I Belong To That Same Forum Where That Posted E-mail Came From--was The Irst Forum I Found When I Started Using A Computer Almost 5 Years Ago, And I Can Tell You, Those Folks Send More E-mails To Do Food Companies Than You Can Shake A Stick At. There Have Been Some Banned Because Of Being Down Right Rude To Posters About Their Food Choice.

With The Recall A Coule Of Years Ago, Many Were Really Putting Down The Middle And Lower End Foods, Swearing That Companies Like Timber Wolf, Canidea, Eagle Pack, Orijen, Blue Buffalo Were Never Stoop So Low And Use Cheap Ingredients Like Those Other Companies. They Are Only Concerned About The Welfare Of The Dogs, Not The Big Profits The Ohte Companies Were. One Had Even Swore That All Their Ingredients Were American Grown, Non Imported. Til The Rice Gluton Thing Hit A Thy Had To Pull Some Of Their Food.

When It Was Coming Out That Some Companies Like Diamond Were Used To Make Other Brands, Some Started E-mailing To Find Out Wher Their Food Was Made. Timber Wolf Would Not Say. They Said That Due To Security Of Their Formula, Thy Couldn't Say Where It Was Made. That Put Up A Red Flag To Some--why Wold Knowing Where It Was Madegive Awy Their Formula? Then Of Course Some Stood By Them Saying Their Food Was So Perfect It Had To Be Protected. Then Of Course It Did Come Out Recenly Theyhdchanged Formulas, But Had Not Bothered To Chage The Ingredient List On Their Bags. And Then The Problem With Orijen And The Bones, And Then Problems Here There And Yonder. I Came To The Conclusion That All ---top, Middle, Lower-- Of Them Will Cover Up If They Can, Keep Things Under A Hat As Long As Possible, Etc.

I Mulled It Over Before Switchin Kaycee To Taste Of The Wild Made By Diamond, But Decided They Are Probably Under So Much Scrutiny They Are Being Very Careful. And After I Found Out More And More About The Other Top Foods, What The Heck, Who Can You Really Trust And Believe. And As A Matter Of Fact, I Am Stopping An Pcking Up Anothe Bag Of Totw Wetlands Formula For Honey This Afternoon.

It Appears Canidea Is Being Honest And It Is My Understand That Ech Company That Out Sorces Does Purchase Its Own Ingredients, So I Don't Think There Is Anything To Worry About.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

They're made at the same plant, but Canidae is obviously overseeing the procedures/testing. I'm sure they were aware of the potential damage it could do to their reputation and are being very very careful to prevent any problems. If that's what they have to do to keep their price close to $20 cheaper for a 33-pound bag than any other quality food I've found, I'm all for it.

That said, since Dusty is kind of sensitive to grains, he might not do as well on the new formula. In which case Boo-who-does-well-on-anything will keep eating Canidae and Dusty will go to Innova Large Breed Senior (which is $18 more a bag!).


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I just got my response from Canidae and it seems like they are being forthcoming with the change. Pretty long, but I copied and pasted it so you will get it exactly as I received it..... I'm not in a hurry to change anything just yet, I like the product so I'll be sticking it out and keeping my eye on it just like any other food out there. I hope this helps.


"Dear Barb,


Due to overwhelming customer support and increased demand on our products, we have been faced with unique production capacity challenges. Our growing customer support and demand has pushed for increased capacity, therefore we have outsourced additional production from Diamond Pet Foods. Our customers demand and deserve no less than the highest quality safe ingredients, as well as state of the art consistent manufacturing. Outsourcing additional production from Diamond comes not without first carefully instating and accepting only the strictest testing protocols, as well as mandating stringent operating procedures to ensure the highest quality products possible at every level of production. We are very happy with this relationship and the high quality formulations we are able to bring to you. Expect Excellence!
All of our suppliers must follow strict protocols set forth by us. No single employee can be responsible for the testing of incoming ingredients. All testing and reporting must be confirmed by a second party. In addition all grains are purchased from a single supplier in low aflatoxin risk areas. Even though CANIDAE does not use corn in any of our products, we are proactive in creating testing procedures to help assure the safety of your pets. Also all CANIDAE formulas are tested during our production runs, and cleared by a supervisor, every 30 minutes to assure the safety of our line. We understand the level of trust you must have with the foods you feed your pets, and it’s our responsibility and commitment to deliver!
Our quality of raw material as well as quality control has actual increased not decreased. Yes we have diversified our complex carbohydrates as rice continues to clime and high quality availability decreases. Our products are better than ever and more consistent. Yes we have cut costs on shipping rates as fuel continues to go through the roof. To ship pet food from one location is no longer cost effective. Our economy is facing some challenging times and we are being proactive in offering you the highest quality products, yet affordable enough for our consumers to purchase. We are not sure about other companies and their plans for change or their reasons in the past, however we feel we are being as open and honest about our changes as we possibly can. We are getting many positive feed backs from our customers that are actually feeding their pets our improved formulas, who also refrain from listening to rumors or incorrect information. 
We thank thank you for your comments, and hope you are able to try our products. 

Sincerely,
Team Canidae"


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, just got the same email. And the alfa toxin whether it was alfatoxin or alfa toxin was prior to the big recalls last year. Unrelated, just happened to be Diamond & it was kibble not canned food. 

I am disappointed in Canidae. I guess it was too good to last.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think any of us can really keep up with all the companies and all of their changes. Not sure if I will switch or not. I've been thinking about it. At one time I wanted to try the Nature's Variety, but right before I was going to purchase it, they had a recall. I don't know about anyone else, but I'm tired of all of this.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

bwoz said:


> Well I just got my response from Canidae and it seems like they are being forthcoming with the change. Pretty long, but I copied and pasted it so you will get it exactly as I received it..... I'm not in a hurry to change anything just yet, I like the product so I'll be sticking it out and keeping my eye on it just like any other food out there. I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> "Dear Barb,
> ...


Hi Barb, thank you for posting their reply! I really appreciate it. I guess...Canidae is being very honest about how they operate their manufacturing practice, so I think I'll continue to use Canidae for now.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

The Aflatoxin issue was not the same thing as the gluten problem. And it happened to Diamond (primarily corn) in December 2005

http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/diamond12_05.html

They've been very rigid since then. I have no problem with them these days. And I'm sure Canidae will be on top of their production standards.

The gluten problem was from imported (from China) glutens in wet food. Canidae doesn't and never has used gluten....and doesn't outsource any products from other countries...nor do they have American brokers getting outsourced food items for them. Their products are all from the US.

I'm sure they know how important their reputation is....and will do everything possible to keep it (and their products) pristine.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's my reply, I flipped back and forth between the other Canidae response and this one and I thought they had a few different sentences, but say the same thing, basically. I don't think I'm going to switch.... My thinking being if they can _maintain_ a heightened alertness to quality, and being a very profitable company can afford to maintain stringent controls and quality sources....they may remain one of the best companies out there.
My next move would _have_ to be a home-made diet, and I don't know if *I* can maintain a good quality and well balanced diet...:gotme:

Dear Maribeth,


Due to overwhelming customer support and increased demand on our products, we have been faced with unique production capacity challenges. Our growing customer support and demand has pushed for increased capacity, therefore we have outsourced additional production from Diamond Pet Foods. Our customers demand and deserve no less than the highest quality safe ingredients, as well as state of the art consistent manufacturing. Outsourcing additional production from Diamond comes not without first carefully instating and accepting only the strictest testing protocols, as well as mandating stringent operating procedures to ensure the highest quality products possible at every level of production. We are very happy with this relationship and the high quality formulations we are able to bring to you. Expect Excellence!

All of our suppliers must follow strict protocols set forth by us. No single employee can be responsible for the testing of incoming ingredients. All testing and reporting must be confirmed by a second party. In addition all grains are purchased from a single supplier in low aflatoxin risk areas. Even though CANIDAE does not use corn in any of our products, we are proactive in creating testing procedures to help assure the safety of your pets. Also all CANIDAE formulas are tested during our production runs, and cleared by a supervisor, every 30 minutes to assure the safety of our line. We understand the level of trust you must have with the foods you feed your pets, and it’s our responsibility and commitment to deliver!

While your perception may be that we cut cost, it is actually totally incorrect as we are actually spending more on raw ingredients. Our quality of raw material as well as quality control has actual increased not decreased. Yes we have diversified our complex carbohydrates as rice continues to clime and high quality availability decreases. Our products are better than ever and more consistent. Yes we have cut costs on shipping rates as fuel continues to go through the roof. To ship pet food from one location is no longer cost effective. Our economy is facing some challenging times and we are being proactive in offering you the highest quality products, yet affordable enough for our consumers to purchase. We are not sure about other companies and their plans for change or their reasons in the past, however we feel we are being as open and honest about our changes as we possibly can. We are getting many positive feed backs from our customers that are actually feeding their pets our improved formulas, who also refrain from listening to rumors or incorrect information. 


We thank thank you for your comments, and hope you are able to try our products. 

Sincerely,
Team Canidae


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Thanks all for posting their replies. I don't think I'll switch either. We just made the switch and both Daisy and Ollie are doing really well on Canidae now. Especially Ollie is. His poop is solid and the amount is decreased considerably. Can't be happier. I'll just keep my eyes open for updates and any other info as usual.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> i've been seeing this rumor, but haven't actually seen anyone get it confirmed. i am very interested about this.


Ditto....


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Ditto....


Hi Lisa:wave:. Look up at post #44....that's my reply e-mail from Canidae from 2 days ago. It's true


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Dalton's mom said:


> It's just a stupid rumor that has been around. It is absolutely untrue. Canidae does not out source. Check their site or call them. It simply is not true. Kirkland = Diamond is true. They were both part of the recall a few years ago with the nasty alfatoxin.


I spoke to the company on Wednesday. It is 100% TRUE ... Diamond now manufactures Canidae.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if the calorie content is changing on the Canidae ALS with the new formula??


----------



## goldenretrieverfan (Mar 22, 2008)

canidae=diamond? i bought canidae lamb and rice for ben and turns out he doesn't like it especially the smell.i had to add meat into the kibbles only he'll eat them or else he wouldn't.besides that,i found out last two weeks ago tht the packaging of the kibbles at the bottom of the package when i poured the kibbles into a big tupperware, there are worms (white ones)...so ewwww...it couldn't be expired as the expiry date is another year later.i confronted this to the pet shop and he offer for a change but only the ones left in the tupperware.
is the quality declining as well?how could this happen?canidae is well known for its name and brand and also its food + formula.I'm not liking the idea the formula has changed.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I just got my first bag of the new formula-you can tell because the size and packaging is different. So far, my guys are gobbling it up like there's no tomorrow (of course that's how they eat everything!).

I bought the bigger bag-44 pounds for about $48.00. As soon as I can lift it up to look at the bottom, I can check on the calories. That exta 4 pounds makes a difference in carrying it!

If you had worms in yours, there might have been a tear in the packaging that they got into. I would definitely report it.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

AG I do use Taste of the Wild and I never realized it was Diamond. I just looked at the TOTW site and don't see Diamond listed anywhere, but I know you wouldn't make that comment if it weren't true.

My boys LOVE their TOTW... Hunter is a somewhat picky eater and he will literally dance for this stuff. They've both been on it for at least 6 months now and are doing very well.

Shadow has a wheat allergy so for ease I keep them both on a grain free diet.


----------



## nbloch64 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Totw*

I also used TOTW Wetlands formula for my golden. He does not do well on foods with grains so he gets a mixture of TOTW and Evo Large Bites and loves it. His coat is amazing and he has great energy levels and has no other issues. My other dog is a border collie/Chesapeake mix and she is on Canidae and had some runny stools when i switched her to the new formula. I have been giving her pumpkin to help the transition and her stools are getting firmer.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

We are going to try the new Canidae ALS. I'm sure Beau will love it because he eats any and everything. In metro chicago the bag is now 5 pounds less for the same price. I wasn't too happy to see that!


----------

